# Scrool Saw..Uses



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Do you guys think that a scrool saw could be used to cut small plastic parts? 

As compaired to a band saw.?

Or even a jig saw?

I am getting some plans for track side eledtrical boxes.

I need to cut some platic.

What size blades can you get for a scroll saw.....Are some fine tooth to cut platic?

JJ


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I usually cut plastic with a knife -- score and snap it, or with my trusty zona saw.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes I have cut plastic with my scroll saw John. I've also cut G10 fiberglass for RC car chassis too. Experiment with different blades to see what works best. Do it outside in case you start melting plastic to vent the fumes and or deal with the mess. Plastic sawdust is nasty.. If you can turn the speed down that is best. 
Chas


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

JJ, 

I think the scrool saw would be a mistake. A band saw would be better since you have feet of blade that can cool before it contacts the plastic again verses a few inches of blade that will heat and cause the plastic to clump up on EVERYTHING. I speak from experience. I think Torby's method is best. If you have to saw, by hand is probably best since it won't be fast enough to build heat. You might also try using the table saw with the blade on backwards. That's how vinyl siding is cut. Let us know what you settle on and what type of plastic you are using.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

]JJ,

Check out the bladerunner by rockwell. I have been thinking about one for cutting plastic and window openings.

Chuck


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I contated the guy that makes the plans for this It is in 1:24 he is making me a set of plans in 1:29th 

http://cgi.ebay.com/EZRAS-FEED-SEED...588be19c6b

He also has this 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ELECTRICAL-CONT...5636bf94c7

and this

http://cgi.ebay.com/ELECTRICAL-RELA...58842e463e

I am want to make these for the NR&W so I thought a scroll saw would be great to cut out the plastic.


JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

JJ, 
It' harder to cut straigh lines with a scroll saw. In your plans I saw no curved cuts. Other than rough cutting window openings and filing to finish, see Torby's reply. 

John


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I've used this Dremel for years for cutting both wood and plastic. I love it. I'll generally use it on plastic over that's over 1/8". Anything under that, I'll use a knife to scribe and then break it.











Doc


----------

